# Ever have a Bannana Moon Pie and a RC?



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Time has a way of getting away from us, things that should have been done awhile ago are just getting up now. Got a very unexpected pizza bomb at the S.H.I.T. herf, but before that I got MOONED. Thanks Anita and Frank, I'm still laughing about this one.

http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/1443/1383811img3qz.jpg

I got a banana Moon pie, eat your heart out Alan, and a hot pad with Lowland Louie on it. Then there is a homemade cigar poker with "The Justice League" & Louie on one side of the handle and galaga on the other (non-capitalized of course). Club Stogie is on the base. Sweet! custom form fitting grip and all! Then there is a pornographic ice box magnet (more on that to follow) and a very nice custom made card by PHAG industries -- Thanks Anita and I did talk to Lady Butt, Frank, and he's getting the magnet - he'll enjoy it. And last but not least some fine cigars.

http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/4927/1383809img8pn.jpg

A Gran Habano, a John T's pipe tobacco cigar, all mine Alan , a Dominico, heard good things about this one, A Maria Mancini, love Nestor's cigars; a La Flor de Cano, a Sancho Panza, a favorite; another Mancini; and a Phillie Blunt, that is banana flavored or has been hanging out with the moon pie (eat your heart out Sean) Now the magnet is from a picture that these magillas put up that had various gorillas faces plastered on cartoon characters from the Ice Age movie, which is all fine and dandy, but there is, in the lower right corner a picture of a man picking at his thong (I spared you guys big time)......I would guess it is Horrorview, but really, I don't want to know -- who it is, how you got it, etc. Lady Butt, its got your mug on it, itsagoing to your house to live.

THX a million guys
I appreciate it


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Way to go Justus League! Nice hit on a very deserving BOTL. Enjoy the goodies and the moon pie galaga. all you need now to go with that is a RC Cola.

CBF:w


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

There's some sick son-of-a-ditch-diggers around here........

BTW, Ihearthembananacreammoonpiesarebetterwithsomeageonem.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Moon pie and RC Cola...my HS days in Georgia and Florida...sigh...


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice hit,

and yes more moon pies and RC's then I care to think about. But RC does help was them down. 


Stacey


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice job F&A!! Rick needs a Moon Pie now and then to keep him grounded.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Lady Butt, its got your mug on it, itsagoing to your house to live.


I know nothink - nothink


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

nicely done... and well deserved.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Great hit by you two! Congrats Rick.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Nice! They used to throw those moon pies out at Mardi Gras, along with beads, coins etc. I suspect people saved them and tossed them again the next year just like the beads. Who knows how many years old some of those pies were! :r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Nice! They used to throw those moon pies out at Mardi Gras, along with beads, coins etc. I suspect people saved them and tossed them again the next year just like the beads. Who knows how many years old some of those pies were! :r


I'll put it in the humidor and we'll split it next time I see you.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

galaga said:


> I'll put it in the humidor and we'll split it next time I see you.


:r Would that make your smokes banana flavored ? 
Probably got enough preservatives in it to last 20 years

CBF:w


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

ComicBookFreak said:


> :r Would that make your smokes banana flavored ?
> Probably got enough preservatives in it to last 20 years
> 
> CBF:w


If they get too banana flavoured, I'll mail them to SeanGar.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

galaga said:


> If they get too banana flavoured, I'll mail them to SeanGar.


:r That's funny, funny stuff to quote Mr. Bradshaw.

CBF:w


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Awesome hit guys!! Enjoy all that sugary goodness, and all...

One thing I've wondered about, the poker seems to show up in Justice League bombs (almost as frequently as Havana cutters from DaKlugs) Is this a Frank/Anita homemade special?? They look very cool with the logos and all, was just wondering....


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

drevim said:


> Awesome hit guys!! Enjoy all that sugary goodness, and all...
> 
> One thing I've wondered about, the poker seems to show up in Justice League bombs (almost as frequently as Havana cutters from DaKlugs) Is this a Frank/Anita homemade special?? They look very cool with the logos and all, was just wondering....


Yes, proudly made by Anita herself. Not sure what input Frank has in the production, probably quality control :r And let me tell you, they are proudly accepted by those lucky enough to receive one. I am one who was lucky enough and it sits on my dresser right next to my humi.

Congrats Rick... a sweet surprise  
WTG TJL, impressive yet again.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Another great Justus strike! Enjoy galaga!:w



:ms NCRM


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> :r Would that make your smokes banana flavored ?
> Probably got enough preservatives in it to last 20 years
> 
> CBF:w


Funny you said that......I have a MoonPie-a-dor. Better with time.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Banana Moonpies are awesome! Does that make me a true *******? 

Very nice hit there Justices! Yes, those pokers are homemade, very appreciated and work great. Mine has made several tight smokes very enjoyable.

Mel


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Yes, proudly made by Anita herself. Not sure what input Frank has in the production, probably quality control :r And let me tell you, they are proudly accepted by those lucky enough to receive one. I am one who was lucky enough and it sits on my dresser right next to my humi.
> 
> Congrats Rick... a sweet surprise
> WTG TJL, impressive yet again.


I know Frank doesn't do the decals or the name b/c all the words were spelled corecktly. I bet he went to the store to get the banana Philly Blunts on a JD run.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

galaga said:


> I know Frank doesn't do the decals or the name b/c all the words were spelled corecktly. I bet he went to the store to get the banana Philly Blunts on a JD run.


:r :r Yeah and he probably bought a box and smoked the rest


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Frank and Anita have the best bombs. WTG guys. Great job as always. And a very deserving target at that. Congrats to you Rick.


----------

